# Funky Vostok Amphibia



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Hello all,

My growing passion for Russian watches forced me to buy this one. I prefer the large cushion case over the standard Amphibian but that's just my opinion.

Regards,

Justin.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's better than most I've seen. Is it an older one?

I've got a couple of Vostoks, this is my new one.


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Hello Stan,

It's a new limited edition model although I think most of their watches are Limited Edition as the dials are often 'out there' and look to be created by some crazed acid tripping, 98% proof vodka drinking Russian.

e.g.


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

And this one










Is there a hidden meaning I am missing there?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Justin,

Some of the Vostok dials are too weird









I've heard that Vostok is soon to be producing some more "reserved" dials and cases. We may see some in a couple of months
















Good watches though, in general. IMHO

Cheers,

Stan.


----------

